# Back in the game



## Gitarivi (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi guys, I've been out of this game for some time now, and I have no aquariums running now. For a long time I tried to get a succesfull planted tank, but I always got lots of algea. (Mainly staghorn ) As the summer is comming, I feel I really want to get a successful planted tank. I have a really nice aquascape idea in my mind, so I thoght "Let's start from the beggining and do everything right this time." But there are some stuff I need help with, thats why I ask you guys o

My thought is to do a nanotank, 25L (= 6,6 gallons). It will be a _Wromak tan_k.

I have also thought to have heating cables, bwcause I hate the look of the common glass-tube heaters. I have been thinking of the _Aqua Termo Heating cable 3 m/15 W_. It says on the box "for 50 - 150l", will this be overkill? If so, is there any other heating cables I can use?

As substrate, I have been looking at the Aquatic Nature Ferti Soil Black. But this is a 5kg bag, and for an aquarium of 25l, that is way too much. Is there any other soil options that will do the same job, but save me some money? And is it even good?

Because it is a small tank, I will be using DIY co2. And I've got many good recipes on this. But will it work with a Co2 reactor like_ this one_?

I am unsure about lighting. I have been looking at _Aquatic Nature Solar-Duo Boy 26 Watt_. But this will be 3,93 WpG. And that is a bit overkill, isn't it? And it's also quite expensive. Can I use something from, fex. Ikea?

I have been thinking to use only two plant species in this setup, and it will be Eleocharis vivipara in the back, and Utricularia graminifolia in the front. Any thoughts about this?

I have zero knowledge about ferts, so at this point I need alot of help. What else than Co2 and the Ferti Soil do I need? Here I need all the information I can get. The last thing I want is get a tank full of algea again!

I've chosen these products because I have found them in a norwegian internett-store. I don't want to use alot of money on shipping to get stuff from abroad, but if I have to, then maybe I will.

I hope some of you guys have any views on this! 

In advance, thanks!


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

I find Tom Barre's EI fertilizer dosing regimen simple and effective.

http://www.barrreport.com/forumdisplay.php/38-Estimative-Index


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

<snip>" But there are some stuff I need help with, thats why I ask you guys o

will this be overkill? If so, is there any other heating cables I can use?

As substrate, I have been looking at the <snip>

In my opinion the best kept secret is "Oil Dri" 7 bucks will get you #25. It is high in CEC which means it will absorb nutrients.

I hope some of you guys have any views on this! 

In advance, thanks! [/QUOTE]

go here and take a peek photos.rbkkinspects.com


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

we used oil dry in auto body class i never thought of that.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

I would skip the heating cables and get an inline hydor heater.


----------



## Gitarivi (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks guys 



JustLikeAPill said:


> I would skip the heating cables and get an inline hydor heater.


I didn't think to use a canister filter. They are to big and expensieve. I was thinking more like a hangon filter of some kind or an air filter like Hagen Biofoam.


----------

